# A Collection of Vases



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Hello TPT. 

I am so awesome at starting things. Completion though, has never been my strongest suit. I am hoping that I can at least see these vases through to maturity. As the title suggests, I have several planted vases to share with you. One mature, two just started, and another one in development. Vases attract me, since they started existence as something meant for a purpose other than to hold fish. Yet, they hold water and plant cuttings ie flowers, so why not? They are also inherently pretty even when empty. 

Here is the first one, it is over a month old. A hurricane vase purchased from Michaels for fifteen dollars (and that was the sale price). This is its second iteration, the first being an experiment to see if club moss in an emersed driftwood pocket will do well. Sadly, it didn't. 







Located in bathroom with north facing window. 
Total capacity 1.5 gallons but actual water volume is 1 gallon. 
It has a coarse sand substrate with a root tab. Tom mini internal filter with the outflow baffled by a piece of tulle. Ikea LED light. Heater pending, it is now at 21C/70F. 
Mopani wood with Java moss attached.
Sprigs of Bacopa, Brazilian pennywort, water wisteria
Java fern, one dwarf sag, Amazon frogbit

And yes, it has a betta. Delta tail, looks like he's a marbled lavender. 
Please don't judge, I understand he needs more room but this is what I can do for now. Since I bought him yesterday he has been exploring his new home and has started to colour up. Feel free to tell me to move him, it will make you feel better and I may eventually heed your advice. 

Other vases to follow in the next few days.


----------



## strangewaters (May 13, 2015)

can you give me a link to the light you bought from ikea?


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/80169636/

It's a warm white bulb, not even close to daylight. However, the plants seem to be growing well with it so I'm not complaining. The bulb is not replaceable. I used the clamp version, but there's one with an integral desk stand.


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

I really like this. I've wanted to do one of these with a 3' vase for years, but I'm afraid of the kids/dogs destroying it. It's nice to see one started well. Best of luck!


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

jasonpatterson said:


> I really like this. I've wanted to do one of these with a 3' vase for years, but I'm afraid of the kids/dogs destroying it. It's nice to see one started well. Best of luck!


Thank you for the compliment. This vase has grown on me quite a bit since last week when the moss started to look more lush and was draping well. The stem plants also just took off soon after I put the root tab in. Before that it was just blah. It did provide entertainment because the bladder snails like to surf the surface and I even caught one diving. Made my jaw drop. 

Forgot, there's a baby Nymphoidea 'Taiwan' hiding behind the water wisteria.

Hopefully you do set up that 3-foot vase. It will be very interesting. Challenging to provide lighting too but that's part of the fun! I'm lucky, the kids are grown up enough that they're more likely to help than hinder when it comes to the tanks. No dog, but we keep discussing getting one. Probably after the house renos start to calm down.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

*I was out for a stroll when...*

So the car was at the dealer's for warranty work today and I had a couple of hours to kill downtown. 
Enter "Chintz". This place is dangerous. I was greeted by shelves and shelves of cylindrical vases, the widest being ten inches. There was a ten wide by 18 tall! I seriously had a hard time resisting. But then I saw these:








Seriously! How do you expect me not to buy one? Even worse, I don't have one of these and there's so many great bowls set up by you folks. So I took a 12 inch version home. If it's a perfect sphere it calculates to 3.6 gallons. So likely I can fill it up to three. 

Now my only problem is where to put it. Because you see, I have a 12 by 12 inch cylinder coming from Amazon. Aargh! My daughter will probably volunteer her desk for one of these tanks which leaves the other potentially unfilled. That, my friends, would be very sad. 

Anyway, she's with Dad until Labour Day, and the cylinder isn't home yet. I will probably give her the choice of whether she wants the bowl or cylinder. She can choose livestock after it's cycled. I am hoping to influence her towards a Betta or Endlers. But, big "but", I get to do the planting.

PS, tried to get "Bravo" the betta to eat some pellets today. He totally snubbed them. Then I remembered that my vermicomposting bin has white worms. Hah! He gulped down two. Just goes to show you how well moving food goes over with these guys.


----------



## starrlamia (Jul 31, 2012)

looks nice! heater pending, hopefully soon! it's chilly for a betta  I'm not going to tell you to take the betta out haha, I prefer bigger homes but as long as you keep the parameters good and the water warm the betta should be fine


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

starrlamia said:


> looks nice! heater pending, hopefully soon! it's chilly for a betta  I'm not going to tell you to take the betta out haha, I prefer bigger homes but as long as you keep the parameters good and the water warm the betta should be fine


I just bought a heater! It's an under gravel one, so I have to muck around the tank a bit, I confess, not looking forward to the likely mess. I just thought that it would not eat into his swimming room.
Thanks for the compliment btw.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

*A bubble nest*

Good sign that he's at least comfortable. Temp is now at 24C/ 75F. 
Isn't he pretty? Shhh, don't let him hear that girly word.


----------



## starrlamia (Jul 31, 2012)

ohh he's coloured right up! what a beauty! nice bubble nest too!


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Yes, he's beautiful. I never expected that kind of colour from a Betta. 

I did read somewhere (this forum I think) that when shopping for Bettas, to consider the pale ones with unusual colors, as they would likely brighten up after a few days in a good tank.

I wasn't shopping for Bettas by any means, but the local Pet Culture had a ton of new guys, even a mustard type. Sadly, I had to pass on him since even one was a bit of a stretch. 

Because he's such a beauty, I'm going to have to seriously read up on and consider breeding him. I figure I have maybe a six month window given he's already probably close to 6 months old.


----------



## starrlamia (Jul 31, 2012)

I wouldn't recommend breeding personally, just because it can be hard to find homes for all the babies and because it isn't just about colours but also finnage. But if you are interested check out the Betta Breeders Canada Club and the International Betta Congress. They both have lots of info.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Thanks very much for the reading homework- it should give me a good start ref decision making. Very good point on re-homing babies!


----------



## starrlamia (Jul 31, 2012)

it's a big endeavor to take for sure, since once they start maturing you have to have enough places to separate males and aggressive females while keeping them heated and with fresh water! Some breeders have really awesome setups but it requires a lot of plumbing.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Wish I could find someplace other than Michel's around here to get nice vases/bubble bowls (that place it too over priced). How much was your new bowl?


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

Daisy Mae said:


> I just bought a heater! It's an under gravel one, so I have to muck around the tank a bit, I confess, not looking forward to the likely mess. I just thought that it would not eat into his swimming room.
> Thanks for the compliment btw.


Please post your results with the heater. I have a trio of vases at home I wanted to set up in my office, but with summer AC in this building I thought it wouldn't work well and then was "scared off" by the largely bad reviews on the little heaters this would require.

Fwiw, The vast majority of my tanks are barebottom breeding and rearing tanks. To make them a little "easier on the eye", I use large drinking glasses and vases as planters in some of them. Kind of a planter within a tank. In hunting down cheap but appropriate sizes, I had the best luck in Walmart. I started with clay pots, but the cones shape made them annoyingly prone to tipping over.

Just to add another choice for lighting, I use a few of these for special purposes around the fish room:

http://www.kensfish.com/aquarium-su...n-mount-gooseneck-led-460nm-actinic-blue.html

I'm sure there are cheaper options, but these come in a few different color options. And while I had my own questions about the suction cup, it really does hold up very well. I sure can't say that about most other suction cups used in the hobby.


----------



## Soxfandowd (Aug 1, 2014)

Have you tried a base heater? It sits outside the tank/vase like a coaster. I've seen them on-line and at the big box fish stores. I'm curious as to how well they work. Would definitely be easier than rescaping....


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

*AquaAurora* - the 12 inch bubble bowl was 35$ Canadian, so close enough to thirty in U.S. funds I would expect. 

*BushKill* - I bought a Bettatherm by Zoomed, cost me 20$ Cdn at LFS. Could be cheaper somewhere else. It's 7.5 watts, rated for 1-3 Gallons. States on package that it will raise temp 5 deg to 10 deg F (2.7-5.4 C). There's a 90 degree angle between cord and the flat round heater which is 3" diameter, so placement was easy. I had no trouble inserting into the gravel, and the suction works well. 

Because of the bottom placement, the water should heat more evenly (heat rises). My 1 gallon water went from just under 21C to just ove 24 C in less than 24 hours. After putting a cover on half the tank, it's now 24.5 C. 

I looked at those solar flares, available to us through Amazon. Seriously considering the red one as accent lighting. Thanks for letting me know about the suction cup, as it was something I was a bit leery about.


----------



## PsymonPsays (Jul 1, 2015)

Can you link the 12"x12" you got off Amazon please? I was all over the web last night looking for good cylinders for a similar project for shrimp and plants. Was planning on just getting that huge cylinder from IKEA along with a clip on LED this weekend, but if there really is a nice 12x12 out there I would rather have that lol.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

PsymonPsays said:


> Can you link the 12"x12" you got off Amazon please? I was all over the web last night looking for good cylinders for a similar project for shrimp and plants. Was planning on just getting that huge cylinder from IKEA along with a clip on LED this weekend, but if there really is a nice 12x12 out there I would rather have that lol.


About that...

I've been meaning to post since yesterday but I got distracted. I cancelled my order. I looked at it again after having seen the 10" cylinders at Chintz. Saw to my horror that it is seed glass. I thought it was only seed glass bottom, the pictures aren't too clear, but I looked real closely and it's not just the bottom that's seed glass. 
Clear 12" Glass Large Wide Seed Bottom Glass Cylinder Centerpiece Vase: Amazon.ca: Patio, Lawn & Garden

So sorry to disappoint. This is the closest I can find on Amazon.com, but it's a set of four:
Amazon.com - Cylinder Vase Bulk Jumbo Size, Wide Cylinder Vase. H-12" D-10" (4 pcs) -

So, tomorrow I will go back to chintz to get the ten inch diameter one. The inner diam is 9.5" and the usable height for water is about 11.25 inches if filled to the brim. There's one 18" tall version. If I'm lucky it's still there. If not, the shorter one it is. 

The ten inch cylinder has almost the same volume capacity as the 12 inch bubble bowl. However, the bubble bowl has that cool magnifying effect that's at least worth a try.

I'm with you, a 12x 12 inch cylinder is my gold standard but I can't find one just yet. Sucks, someone here posted a gorgeous one a couple years back. 
This one- 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=585305&highlight=cube


----------



## PsymonPsays (Jul 1, 2015)

Dang it that's a shame! I love seeded glass, and it would definitely be unique, but not enough to overlook the distraction of it when I'd rather focus on the contents of the case lol. 

I found this just now, that I'm seriously considering settling for since I really can't find a decent 12x12.

https://www.wholesalefloral.com/Cylinder_Vases_12_x10_p/glwd1210.htm


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

Did you try Winners or Michaels Arts and Craft.
I saw some pretty tall cylinders at Michaels.
I bought a wine glass shape vase at Winners. The largest section is 11.5 inches and the opening is 7 inches.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

*PsymonPsays* - the 12x10 actually looks like a good size, just can't plant anything too tall (ha ha, even in the 12x12 a ten inch plant is tall). I would totally use one of those. 
If the inner diam is 11.5 inches, and the bottom is 1/2 thick the max volume is 4.2 gallons. That's more than the 12 inch bubble bowl!

*Mariostg* - well, since you mentioned Winners and Michaels, here goes. 







Ta daaa! 
Left one from Michaels, holds just over 3 litres, purchased yesterday. 
Right one from Winners, used about 2.5 L water once planted. Pond soil capped with gravel. 
Brazilian pennywort
Tiger lotus
Hydrocotyle tripartita
Marimo moss ball
Weeping moss in the floating thingamajiggy
Buce 'brownie purple' fragment on the stone
Kitschy pagoda (don't hate me, I love it)

Done up four days ago, water slowly cleared up over 2-3 days


----------



## Lone Wolf (Aug 28, 2015)

I did something like this I used a drink dispencer tho. It's roughly 2 gallons only has a few random shrimp in it. I bought blueberry shrimp but the baby's that came from them are clear and redish. I have crypts anubias driftwood water wisteria and a moss ball. I have 2 tetra colorfusion leds I glued together and a restricted airpump for a small amount of flow. Idk if the photo will upload or not.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Lone Wolf said:


> I did something like this I used a drink dispencer tho. It's roughly 2 gallons only has a few random shrimp in it. I bought blueberry shrimp but the baby's that came from them are clear and redish. I have crypts anubias driftwood water wisteria and a moss ball. I have 2 tetra colorfusion leds I glued together and a restricted airpump for a small amount of flow. Idk if the photo will upload or not.


Try again? The photo did not upload. Thanks.


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

Yep. Your husband is right. No doubt LOL.

Sent from my SGH-M919V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

What is the little dome in the right one near the top? A support of some sort?

Sent from my SGH-M919V using Tapatalk


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Mariostg said:


> What is the little dome in the right one near the top? A support of some sort?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919V using Tapatalk


Fish Tank Decor Aquarium Suspension Floating Moss Ball Plants Holder: Amazon.ca: Pet Supplies

I bought two, we will see how it fills in. The bead that anchors it to the substrate is quite big, oval about 2.5 by 4 cm.

Bump:


Mariostg said:


> Yep. Your husband is right. No doubt LOL.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919V using Tapatalk


He almost ways is.
Shh, don't let him hear I said that.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

*About the new bubble bowl...*

I washed it, then put water in just to see what the distortion is like. Pretty cool. 

Then I drained the water. It took so long, made me wonder. I had assumed this was a 12 inch diameter bowl, but, no. It is 14! So, the inner diameter is 13.5 inches. If it was a perfect sphere full of water the volume would be 5.4 gallons Score!

Now, I have to be even more careful that nobody breaks it.


----------



## Rushdoggie (Jan 14, 2015)

Daisy Mae said:


> *PsymonPsays* - the 12x10 actually looks like a good size, just can't plant anything too tall (ha ha, even in the 12x12 a ten inch plant is tall). I would totally use one of those.
> If the inner diam is 11.5 inches, and the bottom is 1/2 thick the max volume is 4.2 gallons. That's more than the 12 inch bubble bowl!
> 
> *Mariostg* - well, since you mentioned Winners and Michaels, here goes.
> ...


I have the same pagoda and I love it.


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

fwiw, I kinda like the pagoda too. Not kitchy at all. If it had an LED inside, I'd say differently, lol!

There's a small LFS that I've frequented for years and years, but they are slowly moving to almost all SW. The guys that own the place can be really funny at times. They bought a few resin Easter Island head figurines and attached coral frags to them...........in really funny spots.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Daisy Mae said:


> *PsymonPsays* - the 12x10 actually looks like a good size, just can't plant anything too tall (ha ha, even in the 12x12 a ten inch plant is tall). I would totally use one of those.
> If the inner diam is 11.5 inches, and the bottom is 1/2 thick the max volume is 4.2 gallons. That's more than the 12 inch bubble bowl!
> 
> *Mariostg* - well, since you mentioned Winners and Michaels, here goes.
> ...


Like the wider top of the right vase. I want to warn you about that japanes tank decoration though, I've read of people's bettas getting stuck in the smaller hole and dieing.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

AquaAurora said:


> Like the wider top of the right vase. I want to warn you about that japanes tank decoration though, I've read of people's bettas getting stuck in the smaller hole and dieing.


Thanks for the tip regarding the pagodas, I don't plan on keeping fish in these small vases. Maybe shrimp culls but only after its all established.

Bump:


Rushdoggie said:


> I have the same pagoda and I love it.


Got it from Petsmart, have seen bigger ones before and thought they were too big for my small tanks. Saw this one and couldn't resist.

Bump:


Bushkill said:


> fwiw, I kinda like the pagoda too. Not kitchy at all. If it had an LED inside, I'd say differently, lol!
> 
> There's a small LFS that I've frequented for years and years, but they are slowly moving to almost all SW. The guys that own the place can be really funny at times. They bought a few resin Easter Island head figurines and attached coral frags to them...........in really funny spots.


I wouldn't mind a trio of small Easter island heads, that would look sweet! Lots of moss and maybe some blyxa.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

*Tha saga continues*

This is turning out to be a journal but since they're all nanos it seems appropriate to keep in this section. 

The nine year old girl child decided on the bubble bowl for her desk. These were the choices she was given:








I have to admit that I was having a super hard time deciding which one to set up, but to be fair, the tank will be in her room. Right now she has a 3L bladder snail tank going, the contents of that will be moved to the bigger tank. 

Plans are: 
pond soil bottom with fine gravel cap
mini sponge filter (taking advantage of the air pump already being run in the snail tank)
IKEA jansjo desk lamp (some light, none direct coming in from window)
mini heater
an Ozelot sword, salvinia, Christmas moss,and various odds and sods from the other tanks

Eventually a Betta. 

The inner diameter of the bowl is 36+cm, if it's a perfect sphere that translates to 24.4L or 6.5gal. Likely will end up with 4.5-5 gallon water in it. Plenty space for a Betta!

Ha ha! With this 300th post I realized I just became "Planted Tank Obsessed". Aren't most of us? At least a little?


----------



## PsymonPsays (Jul 1, 2015)

Went to IKEA today to check out their vases and see if I could brainstorm any. Saw this http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/30122199/#/50122198 and definitely going back next week after payday to pick it up. This thing is MASSIVE, beautiful, thick clear glass, and seems perfect for a nice shrimp tank hehe. 

At that size (25.5x10.75), if it was a perfect cylinder, would put it right at 10 gallons. I'm guessing it's really closer to 8ish since it's slightly tapered.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

PsymonPsays said:


> Went to IKEA today to check out their vases and see if I could brainstorm any. Saw this http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/30122199/#/50122198 and definitely going back next week after payday to pick it up. This thing is MASSIVE, beautiful, thick clear glass, and seems perfect for a nice shrimp tank hehe.
> 
> At that size (25.5x10.75), if it was a perfect cylinder, would put it right at 10 gallons. I'm guessing it's really closer to 8ish since it's slightly tapered.


That's a nice vase. Lots of potential in that one. We don't have an IKEA here - good and bad for me.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

*Here's another one for the collection*

Michael's vase, 3+ litres capacity, I think 2 to 2.5 actual water volume. 
Two days old and located beside my coffe maker (I only need a morning coffee and this is lit up for 3 hours in the morning, and 3.5 hours in the evening). 

Pond soil, fine gravel cap. 
Aqualighter pico lamp (plenty bright!)
Petsmart miscellaneous crypt, Java Fern glued to small rock, marimo, salvinia
Waiting for other plants (in the mail), choosing between Lindernia rotundifolia/AR mini/stauro repens

Oh, and a sand dollar 









PS hubby was away for a week visiting family and when he saw this yesterday he said, oh you got a new one, huh? He he. If only it was just one...


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

Nice. I look at this and I feel thirsty suddenly. I could drink that.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Mariostg said:


> Nice. I look at this and I feel thirsty suddenly. I could drink that.


Please don't, my plants would not be happy. 
Since the soil was sourced from a lake shore, I can also guarantee you there would be all sorts of critter eggs in there.


----------



## Black Hills Hillbilly (Jul 22, 2015)

Daisy Mae said:


> PS hubby was away for a week visiting family and when he saw this yesterday he said, oh you got a new one, huh? He he. If only it was just one...


I'm waiting till my wife goes up to Edmonton for her job & doing these little containers. I can do a lot of damage in the 2-3 weeks she has to spend up there lol. I'll use the everlasting imperial vs metric war we have going: "You bought 10 containers?! We don't have room!" "Nope, you're thinking in metric, I only bought 3."

Or I could slap Oilers stickers on them & she wouldn't say a word.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Black Hills Hillbilly said:


> Or I could slap Oilers stickers on them & she wouldn't say a word.


Ha, ha, I dare you!
These little vases started as spots to put plant trimmings in. Now I am buying plants specifically for them. Talk about hard to stop.


----------



## hiimkari29 (Aug 23, 2015)

I really wish I wouldn't have looked at this thread, it makes me want to make one...or 2


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

hiimkari29 said:


> I really wish I wouldn't have looked at this thread, it makes me want to make one...or 2


C'mon, even myself I made one lol.


----------



## hiimkari29 (Aug 23, 2015)

Mariostg said:


> C'mon, even myself I made one lol.


I know, I know..I was already looking online for vases :hihi:


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

You guys crack me up (Mario and Kari). 

Anyways, the bubble bowl got done over the weekend. Pond soil (what else, it's easy). Gravel mix cap. IKEA LED light but I ordered a Deep Blue Solar micro flare in the 6700K. Bubbler and heater (for future Betta inhabitant after the bowl cycles). No hardscape. 








Ozelot sword (yeah, it'll get big but hey, life's too short, I gotta play)
Lindernia rotundifolia
Alternanthera reinickii 'Roseafolia'
AR 'Mini'
Staurogyne repens
Marimo 
Probably baby pond snails (eventually moving the rest from the girl child's snail tank)


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

Over the weekend? Its Friday here. Definitely Friday where you are LOL.

Kiimkari29, Daisy just showed you how it's done... hope you picked a vase yet.

Sent from my SGH-M919V using Tapatalk


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Mariostg said:


> Over the weekend? Its Friday here. Definitely Friday where you are LOL.
> 
> Kiimkari29, Daisy just showed you how it's done... hope you picked a vase yet.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919V using Tapatalk


Cr-p! I'm losing track of my days. It seemed like the last two days were weekend days for some reason. Must be because I got a lot of stuff done at home.


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

Lmao. Good news is you have 3 more days considering labour day. Enough for another vase.

Sent from my SGH-M919V using Tapatalk


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Mariostg said:


> Lmao. Good news is you have 3 more days considering labour day. Enough for another vase.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919V using Tapatalk


Yeah, I have lots of leftover AR mini tissue culture that can't be wasted. I have a small vase I found in the shed (it had some small garden tools in it) that it can go in. That's for next week, gotta clean out the shed this weekend (deck reno starting soon).


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

*Now showing...*








Located in main bathroom which has a sun tunnel, so there's a bit of ambient light. Planted four days ago. 

Pond soil, gravel cap, Aqualighter nano light on for 6 hours in evening
Bubbler overnight only
Found lake rock, yes it is leaching some minerals
Spider wood branch

Frogbit
Tiger lotus
_Echinodorous_ 'Ozelot Green'
_Lindernia rotundifolia_
_AR_ 'Roseafolia'
_Hydrocotyle leucocephala
Staurogyne repens
Bucephalandra brownie purple
Vesicularia ferrei_ 'Weeping'

We will see what does well and what doesn't!


----------



## hiimkari29 (Aug 23, 2015)

Another gorgeous vase! You're so talented. Rub some off on me!


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Thanks, Kari (that's my guess "Hi! I'm Kari"). 
My mother has been selling flower arrangements for kicks since she retired about ten years ago, give you an idea where I learned it from? At least a little anyway.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

*Grow out vase-tanks*









I had excess Lindernia and AR mini so I made up grow out vases for them. 

The hourglass shaped one with Lindernia has pond soil and gravel cap, plus some recycled Fluval Starum mixed in with pond soil. There's a shard of rock with Christmas moss glued on. 

The short vase with AR mini just got planted today. Laterite and shards of Fluorish root tab (about half a tab) underneath the coarse sand. Cripes, I still have a half cup left over. I guess I can hang in to it for a couple weeks or so until I am sure the plant grows well in the other vases. 

And the flared vase, now moving along with some green algae starting on the glass 
Even with a north facing window I guess it's bright enough. The buce is starting to melt old leaves and grow new leaves. Brazilian pennywort has negligible melt, same with the tiger lotus. 

I really like the Lindernia and am hoping it will do ok in my remaining tanks. The clump in the bubble bowl is melting big time.


----------



## Goldie (Aug 27, 2015)

Love this thread


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Thanks, Goldie. And hello!


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

*Crazy Lindernia melt*

So, the Lindernia in the bubble bowl is mostly melted. 







There is some hope in that there's some sprigs of green growth. The other vases are also getting Lindernia melt but this is the worst one. Heh, win some lose some. As long as I can get some of it left after this next month or so we will call it even.

The Echinodorous 'Ozelot Green' is doing ok, though, new growth coming. The other plants are keeping steady too, not much happening except for straightening out of the wonky stems. Fine for now.


----------



## hiimkari29 (Aug 23, 2015)

I found a vase at a thrift store that I got for FREE! It's in my car right now and I can't find my keys but I'll try and post a pic of it and maybe you can tell me if it'll work!


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Well, I hope you found your keys already. Free vase, yeah! Will wait for your post.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

*Bubble tank update*

So, the Lindernia was a mess. Probably a combination of factors. New (to it) tank, light probably too dim. For a while I only had an IKEA Jansjo LED on it while waiting for a Deep Blue Solar Microflare LED. That light has arrived but I'm not really liking it, it seems washed out and is precariously attached due to the curvature of the tank. I will be looking for a desk lamp plus CFL combo. 

I gave up on the Lindernia for this tank and replaced it with a Java moss rock that was in another tank, and some wisteria sprigs trimmed from said tank. 

This plant also completely melted in another vase, but only half melted in the last vase that I put it in. Go figure. It's a shame, I thought it was a very pretty plant. 

FTS today








On a good note, the nitrate level is steadily rising, but the nitrites are still present. Maybe one more week and it will be cycled. After all, it's only been less than three weeks.


----------



## PsymonPsays (Jul 1, 2015)

So we ended up not picking up the vase and found a Fluval Spec 2 gallon for $10 locally lol. I picked it up as a surprise for my fiancee who is eventually cycling it into a planted shrimp tank. For now shes just playing around with scaping and various plant trimmings I gave her (wisteria, myrio filigree, bacopa australis, dwarf sagittaria, and a small bucephelandra with about 15 leaves). Gonna see how these do before we add anything else. 

Setup is just a cheap $15 light from Home Depot with a 10w CFL set up on a timer for 5 hours of full light daily, and a small set temp nano heater hidden in the back with the return hose. Using floramax substrate and some handpicked river rocks for the 'scape. She originally didn't want the lamp when we looked online, but turns out she now likes that she can prop her iphone or ipad on it when researching her tank stuff online, and organize her tools in the bins meant for pens.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

PsymonPsays said:


> So we ended up not picking up the vase and found a Fluval Spec 2 gallon for $10 locally lol. I picked it up as a surprise for my fiancee who is eventually cycling it into a planted shrimp tank. For now shes just playing around with scaping and various plant trimmings I gave her (wisteria, myrio filigree, bacopa australis, dwarf sagittaria, and a small bucephelandra with about 15 leaves). Gonna see how these do before we add anything else.
> 
> Setup is just a cheap $15 light from Home Depot with a 10w CFL set up on a timer for 5 hours of full light daily, and a small set temp nano heater hidden in the back with the return hose. Using floramax substrate and some handpicked river rocks for the 'scape. She originally didn't want the lamp when we looked online, but turns out she now likes that she can prop her iphone or ipad on it when researching her tank stuff online, and organize her tools in the bins meant for pens.


Wow, that's a great find! i was just giggling over the tool organizer.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

*One month hurricane vase update*

So it's been almost a month since I started this thread. The growth in this vase has been great. Trimmed Java moss last WC. Pennywort is close to emerging from the waterline. 

I had to replace the under gravel heater after it failed (about a week ago), and I also replaced the IKEA lamp with an AquaLighter Pico (more of a daylight colour temp) about two weeks ago. 

Weekly WC 50%
Excel 1-2 per week
Flourish Comp 1/week
Recently Fe 1/week, a day or two after micros 

Betta has coloured up well, such pretty colours on this guy. He's got a bit of cellophane, red, and lavender all mixed up.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

*Not officially set up yet, so teaser photos. *
Need to boil some driftwood for a a few days/weeks >.> and hope not to get the blasted "newly submerged driftwood fungus" so I can attach moss and anubias to the wood without issue (once on I won't be removing plants from the wood to bleach dip boil, or scrub to get rid of fungus).
8g bubble bowl:
plants: N. tawian, water sprite, flame moss


2.5g vase:
plants: dwarf hair grass and anubias coffeefolia


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

*AquaAurora*- those look very pretty! 
That bubble bowl is big! Glad you found the size you wanted. You have put in a nice variety of plant textures in there. 
The tear shaped vase - never would have thought of using dwarf hair grass in a vase. I like it. Where did you get this vase? The one I found here that has a similar shape was less than a gallon big. I like the size you got much better.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Daisy Mae said:


> *AquaAurora*- those look very pretty!
> That bubble bowl is big! Glad you found the size you wanted. You have put in a nice variety of plant textures in there.
> The tear shaped vase - never would have thought of using dwarf hair grass in a vase. I like it. Where did you get this vase? The one I found here that has a similar shape was less than a gallon big. I like the size you got much better.


Thank you ^^
Michels arts and craft store.. bit over priced... use the 40-50% off 1 item coupon on it to make it more reasonable I think it was $21 total after using the coupon.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

So true about Michael's being overpriced. I prefer to go armed with one of those 40% coupons off too, makes the purchase more reasonable. They tend to have that coupon pretty regularly.


----------



## megumz (Jul 15, 2015)

I love these little vases! Another great place to look would be pier one... They usually have a lot of clearance glassware that's super cute. I bought this little glass cup from there and filled it with soil, moss, and I think repens. I put my berried shrimp in here so now it's filled with tiny shrimplets. It's been going for a few months now . Not sure how to upload a picture from my phone...


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

megumz said:


> I love these little vases! Another great place to look would be pier one... They usually have a lot of clearance glassware that's super cute. I bought this little glass cup from there and filled it with soil, moss, and I think repens. I put my berried shrimp in here so now it's filled with tiny shrimplets. It's been going for a few months now . Not sure how to upload a picture from my phone...


Hi *megumz*!
I've been checking out your 1.5G bookshelf tank, good luck with it. 
Hope you can post a photo of your vase with the shrimpies, I'm planning on putting them in at least a couple of these vases too. Right now just waiting for plants to fill in a bit more and getting those bacteria established etc. 
Agree about Pier 1, there's one here. They had these huge cylinders, the short ones were about 4 gallons, and the tall ones were close to seven gal IIRC. Unfortunately they weren't selling them as they were used to contain items for sale. Bummer. They didn't even know where the stuff came from. Double bummer. 
Anyways, I see you're from Honolulu. I've visited quite a few times courtesy of my navy days. The last time hubby and I went though, we brought the kids over for New Year. We have talked about Honolulu so often we thought they should at least get to visit once. They enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## megumz (Jul 15, 2015)

Daisy Mae said:


> Hi *megumz*!
> I've been checking out your 1.5G bookshelf tank, good luck with it.
> Hope you can post a photo of your vase with the shrimpies, I'm planning on putting them in at least a couple of these vases too. Right now just waiting for plants to fill in a bit more and getting those bacteria established etc.
> Agree about Pier 1, there's one here. They had these huge cylinders, the short ones were about 4 gallons, and the tall ones were close to seven gal IIRC. Unfortunately they weren't selling them as they were used to contain items for sale. Bummer. They didn't even know where the stuff came from. Double bummer.
> Anyways, I see you're from Honolulu. I've visited quite a few times courtesy of my navy days. The last time hubby and I went though, we brought the kids over for New Year. We have talked about Honolulu so often we thought they should at least get to visit once. They enjoyed it a lot.



Thank You!! I think my glass was around $3-4. I moved most of my shrimplets to a bigger tank but there are a few left so my grandma can see them (since its rounded). Cool that you have been here before! You should come back to visit! Theres a new disney resort thats really popular!!


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

That's an awesome shrimp glass, *megumz*. The magnification is part of what I like about these containers. 
Cocktails, anyone?


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

*Charlie is home*

The bubble bowl is cycled! Full WC today to get a bunch of detritus out (mostly decayed plant material), let tank sit for a few hours and away we go. 

I swapped out the air stone for a small sponge filter, it sounds a lot more quiet now, soothing actually. 

Got the kid involved in (somewhat) drip acclimating the betta. I got her to pipette water out from the tank to a container that I used to scoop him from his temp home. It's in her room, and it's "her" betta:wink2:

So here he is. 








He's not a clean bicolour super delta, but we like him.

Full WC measured at 4 gallons. He should be happy.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

*Tall cylinder vase is cycled*

The tall cylinder is cycled (see post#50)! 

Hubby suggested moving the hurricane vase betta to this one. Initially this vase was planned for RCS since I did not want to plug another appliance (heater) into the wall outlet. This tank has almost twice as much water as Bravo's original home so good sense prevailed. 

So here he is, the filter and heater from his home both moved in, and he's happy (eh, he just fed, he better be happy). 

I removed the spider wood since it has sharp edges, don't want to rip those pretty fins.


----------



## Santos (Oct 7, 2014)

Very Nice. Excuse my curiosity but how many liters / hour have this filter, isn´t have to many flow for the Betta?
I follow your Collection of Vases from the beginning and you do a very nice work with all, keep doing that and i will follow it to see and learn :nerd: :wink2: :laugh2:


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Hello @Santos. Thank you for the compliment!

The filter is supposed to be 45 GPH (170 litres/hr) so at maximum, it is pretty high flow. The total water volume is 7.5 litres. I have the spray bar at the vertical position and if I throttle the filter down, there is no outflow from the top. So I actually needed to put the filter flow at maximum. The filter needs to work against the height of the spray bar therefore keeping the flow steady and not too fast. The roots from the floaters also seems to slow the flow down - the floating plants have now collected together and are not moving much. 

When I was feeding the fish today I noticed occasionally he would have to swim a bit to catch the food, but it did not seem excessive. He is getting a little exercise from the flow at the top half which is good, since there is not much horizontal swim room.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

*Transferred snowball shrimp from mini M*

So, I had four remaining snowball shrimp in my Mini M featured in this thread -
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/902017-daisys-mini-m.html

I'm convinced they are all boys, I have had them for six weeks, and not a single one has shown a saddle. My other RCS which I obtained at about the same size got berried within a month!

Anyway, netted the shrimp out and transferred them to this vase (see reply#37). So far so good. 








Bump: FTS of the vase. 
I had added AR Mini and Staurogyne repens. 
The no-name crypt from Petsmart did very well, no melting at all.


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Love the tanks, Daisy! I really liked the wood in the tall cylinder tank, but I understand why you had to remove it. It _is_ your betta's home, afterall. Tank still looks great even without the wood.

In your bubble tank, what is that cup suctioned to the side? It looks like a suspended mini-planter. I thought of doing that with trays years ago, but the one you have is so much more elegant than what I had thought up.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Ugly Genius said:


> Love the tanks, Daisy! I really liked the wood in the tall cylinder tank, but I understand why you had to remove it. It _is_ your betta's home, afterall. Tank still looks great even without the wood.
> 
> In your bubble tank, what is that cup suctioned to the side? It looks like a suspended mini-planter. I thought of doing that with trays years ago, but the one you have is so much more elegant than what I had thought up.


Thanks so much @Ugly Genius. Your tanks are not so bad either :grin2::grin2:

The planter is attached by suction cup to the bubble bowl, I got it from Amazon. 

Transparent Aquatic Plant Pot Bowl Holder with Suction Cup for Aquarium Fish Tank Live Plants: Amazon.ca: Pet Supplies

The size of the bowl itself - slightly bigger than a deep tablespoon. It's small but does to trick to raise up little cuttings closer to the light.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

*iPhone 6S photo!*

Had to take a second look as the first glance freaked me out, I thought one of the snowball shrimp died (vase in reply#75)
Close-up revealed it was just a molt. I guess it was how the exoskeleton was positioned. 








Found the likely donor hiding behind the marimo.


----------



## Aquarium_Alex (Jul 28, 2014)

Multiple tank syndrome to the max!

I love these vases. I set up some glasses with trimmings of wild collected plants and they are doing pretty well so far. Lack of water movement is an issue though, but now that I see these little filters I'm inspired!

Great job!


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Opps I never updated when I set up the 2.5 vase and 8g bubble bowl
(cant find a fts of the vase so here's a partial tank shot)


(started with a 2 bulb 10g tank hood light but had to switch to 1 bulb reflector lamp-the hood light's sockets were heating the water too much)


I also re-did the 2-3g bubble bowl upstairs, need to re plant some micro seord that floated up and take some photos.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Aquarium_Alex said:


> Multiple tank syndrome to the max!
> 
> I love these vases. I set up some glasses with trimmings of wild collected plants and they are doing pretty well so far. Lack of water movement is an issue though, but now that I see these little filters I'm inspired!
> 
> Great job!


Thank you, Alex. I got my inspiration from the forum and am glad that I'm able to provide the same to fellow members. 
@AquaAurora, those bowls sure look good. What's the fish? Is that a female koi betta? I love the yellow-cellophane combination. That bubble bowl is very lush already!


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Daisy Mae said:


> Thank you, Alex. I got my inspiration from the forum and am glad that I'm able to provide the same to fellow members.
> 
> @*AquaAurora*, those bowls sure look good. What's the fish? Is that a female koi betta? I love the yellow-cellophane combination. That bubble bowl is very lush already!


Yellow koi female plakat, her name is Fraya. The bubble bowl was set up with removed trimming from my high light 10g tank (water sprite and N. Taiwan grow insanely fast!) + some flame moss I bought.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

*Flared vase update*

First seen in reply #23, it's now 2.5 months old and has done very well. Today I put in 11 juvenile shrimp of varying sizes (courtesy of the main Spec 3 RCS tank). Photo is from yesterday so don't strain your eyes looking for shrimp. 

Very happy with this tank overall. The light is a Deep Blue Solar Flare Micro LED 6700k (thanks for the suggestion @Bushkill), 6 hour photoperiod. Everything grows well with no algae to speak of. Excel, micros, K once a week at WC day. Then excel, iron, K the next day.


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

I REALLY like it!

If the temps. weren't so goofy and small heaters so unreliable, I'd have several in my office.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Bushkill said:


> I REALLY like it!
> 
> If the temps. weren't so goofy and small heaters so unreliable, I'd have several in my office.


Thanks for the compliment!
It's too bad about your office. No where sheltered enough from temp swings to put one, I'm going to guess? Is it bad enough to hurt the plants? Because if not, then snails might be an option for livestock.


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

I think what I really have to do is take a thermometer to this and see just how bad it is.

The windowsill gets a TON of early sunlight and the water bottle I keep there to water plants gets warm. By the afternoon, it's just as noticeably cool.

I pre-mix water and dechlorinator at home and by feel, I can get to within a few degrees of 80. But this is air temp. and I'm guessing at what that translates to in a small water vessel. The only way to find out is to try! Gonna bring the thermometer with me tomorrow. The tough part will be remembering to put it in the car, lol!


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Experiments- the spice of hobbies like this one. 
Hopefully it's a good result, Angelo!


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I like the stems and lotus though the moss doesn't seem to be doing much for you yet. How tall is that wide mouthed vase? Hows the suction cup on the led held up for you thus far?


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

AquaAurora said:


> I like the stems and lotus though the moss doesn't seem to be doing much for you yet. How tall is that wide mouthed vase? Hows the suction cup on the led held up for you thus far?


Suction cup is holding very well even though the glass is curved. Even with semi-frequent adjustment of the goose neck it's well stuck, tbh I am impressed by the suction. 

I put very little moss there, so yeah, it's slow. I don't mind, I hate trimming moss in the first place. 

Vase is 13.5 inches tall (bottom to top of the curve)
Inner diam at bottom is 4"
Top portion inner diam is 6.25"

When empty I measured the water capacity, it's over 3 litres. 
Right now there's about 2.5 L water in there.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

*Bubble bowl FTS*

I guess it's been a while since the first shot of this bowl.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

I caved, the vases were all doing very well so of course I started a new one. 
Found this awesome vase at Chintz, where else. It's essentially a flat globe. I call it my moon vase. It holds 12 litres of water if filled all the way to the top. 

No tech at all, just the north facing window for light

Pond soil (what else)
Capped with fluorite black sand this time (PITA to wash, so silty!!!)
Lone sprig of Ludwigia
Rotala 'green'
Hemianthus micranthemoides (2-leaf variety)

Ta-da!









Bump: Just a li'l close up shot of the planting


----------



## Fish Em (Jul 3, 2015)

Neat! It has taken me a long time to realize why people like black sand so much- it can look like an awesome garden if planted well, like yours is. I guess I have a long way to go before I can pull that look off. What animals do you plan on for this bowl?


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Fish Em said:


> Neat! It has taken me a long time to realize why people like black sand so much- it can look like an awesome garden if planted well, like yours is. I guess I have a long way to go before I can pull that look off. What animals do you plan on for this bowl?


Right now, I have no plans to put livestock except maybe some snails, I have enough pond snails in the other tanks. Maybe in three months when the plants are lush I will put some shrimp in, I have a tank that has RCS breeding well, there will be babies to spare. 

Thank you for the compliment! 

The funny thing is that the planting was pretty random. I put the lone stem of Ludwigia in first, off centre, then Rotala, tallest stems beside Ludwigia and shortest stems outward. Pearl weed just got shoved in there somewhat spread out all over the rest, lol.


----------



## CorynnMarie (Dec 28, 2015)

This thread makes me want more bowls. I found a 16" diameter, 6" deep pedestal bowl on Amazon I may need to acquire...

Here's the one I currently have. About 3g. Sponge filter, heated to 80F. Sand substrate. One very happy betta. Not sure why the ornament faded so much - don't usually use them, but it hides the tools well.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

CorynnMarie said:


> This thread makes me want more bowls. I found a 16" diameter, 6" deep pedestal bowl on Amazon I may need to acquire...
> 
> Here's the one I currently have. About 3g. Sponge filter, heated to 80F. Sand substrate. One very happy betta. Not sure why the ornament faded so much - don't usually use them, but it hides the tools well.


That is an awesome bowl! I totally get what you mean by wanting more lol- I have enough for two households yet I can't help eyeballing them in the store. 

What is that ferny looking plant behind the Buddha a bit to its left?


----------



## CorynnMarie (Dec 28, 2015)

Daisy Mae said:


> What is that ferny looking plant behind the Buddha a bit to its left?


I think it's a peacock fern which I've since discovered is not truly aquatic. I keep expecting it to die, but it's been 8-10 weeks and it's doing fine.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

CorynnMarie said:


> I think it's a peacock fern which I've since discovered is not truly aquatic. I keep expecting it to die, but it's been 8-10 weeks and it's doing fine.


Good to know, thanks!


----------



## Jnad (Aug 17, 2012)

Some time back i had a couple of filterless nano setups. I wanted to try a vase setup and just got my hands on this nice vase and lamp. I especially like the lamp, it is a desk lamp with 5w 3000K led. The vase take 4,5 liters of water.
Looking forward to get some plants in there.?


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

AquaAurora said:


> Wish I could find someplace other than Michel's around here to get nice vases/bubble bowls (that place it too over priced). How much was your new bowl?


Walmarts usually have some nice vases.


----------



## 35ppt (Feb 24, 2014)

Bushkill said:


> Walmarts usually have some nice vases.


I like the libby brand hurricane. I think it was about $4. The glass is thicker than a lot of ones I have seen.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Jnad said:


> Some time back i had a couple of filterless nano setups. I wanted to try a vase setup and just got my hands on this nice vase and lamp. I especially like the lamp, it is a desk lamp with 5w 3000K led. The vase take 4,5 liters of water.
> Looking forward to get some plants in there.?


That looks very promising! It's a bright lamp, should be able to grow high light plants in there!


----------



## Jnad (Aug 17, 2012)

Daisy Mae said:


> That looks very promising! It's a bright lamp, should be able to grow high light plants in there!


Or it wil just grow algae😄


----------



## Jnad (Aug 17, 2012)

Here is my two vases ready:

Both have dirt substrate and the same type led light.


----------



## Qckwzrd (Aug 13, 2008)

Great looking tanks! I setup a temp vase for a betta that someone gave me. No aquatic plants, just some pink arrowhead and pothos plant. Using a deepblue led with a reptile light stand. I moved it on this ottoman to get a better pic.
O betta is behind the rock, will try and get a better pic.


----------



## Qckwzrd (Aug 13, 2008)

This is a vase I've had setup for about two years now with a aphyosemion australe killie male. It has java fern tied to a stick I found outside, small crypts at the bottom with arrow head and pothos hanging out the top. This vase I leave in the window and has ecocomplete as a substrate with a few red ramshorn snails. Just using the light so everything is somewhat visible.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Nice vases, @Jnad and @Qckwzrd!
Looks like really decent growth in all of them. 

Sad to say, but I have started to dismantle the first vase in this thread. It is located in our basement bathroom and we are getting ready to reno. Currently has some snails and shrimp which can be moved, plus one eight-inch piece of moss-covered Mopani which will have to find a new home. 

The others are safe for now


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Qckwzrd said:


> Great looking tanks! I setup a temp vase for a betta that someone gave me. No aquatic plants, just some pink arrowhead and pothos plant. Using a deepblue led with a reptile light stand. I moved it on this ottoman to get a better pic.
> O betta is behind the rock, will try and get a better pic.


How small is that tank? Do you have a heater? I'd recommend removing the rock and putting in something else for the betta to hide in/behind that is not as sharp not takes up as much room. If you don't have a heater I;d recommend the hydro theo 25 watt adjustable heater-most betta owners recommend it. I'd also recommend some floating plants to give the betta better shade from the light (they cannot squint to throw on sunglasses like us-bright light can stress them without some relief (shade)). I have a mid of duckweed, salvinina minima, and frogbit if you'd like I can pm you about. Floating plants are very easy to care for since they have access to the air for co2.




Daisy Mae said:


> Nice vases, @*Jnad* and @*Qckwzrd*!
> Looks like really decent growth in all of them.
> 
> Sad to say, but I have started to dismantle the first vase in this thread. It is located in our basement bathroom and we are getting ready to reno. Currently has some snails and shrimp which can be moved, plus one eight-inch piece of moss-covered Mopani which will have to find a new home.
> ...


What kind of moss is on the mopani?


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

AquaAurora said:


> What kind of moss is on the mopani?


It is Java moss.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

You're on the betta forums right? I'm quite sure someone over there would snatch it up if you put up a for sale thread in the market place section.


----------



## Qckwzrd (Aug 13, 2008)

No heater temp stays around 72, the rock is really smooth with no sharp edges (use to be in my planted 13 gallon) he likes to swim behind it. I didn't use any floating plants because I wanted him to have access to the surface. I did reposition the plants to hang over him which blocks the light. Thanks for the info!


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Bettas are tropical fish, not sub tropic, and should be kept at 78-82F, please get him a heater, he will greatly appreciate the warmer water.


----------

